# Need some drums for this but signature is really odd



## Eric

Hard to explain so I'm going to post a couple of bars of just the riff I slapped down. Right about 140 on the click, can't really nail down a time signature here as it changes up mid-flight but am happy to hear suggestions.


----------



## Goport

It feels 5/4 at the start.


----------

